# What are these?



## Poeticallyinsane (Feb 19, 2008)

Anybody know anything about these two bottles? The left bottle has a man's head with a hat on and shoulder with perhaps some wheat embossed on it. Above that it says "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Re-Use Of This Bottle" the back side has an embossed circle maybe slightly bigger then a 50 cent piece. The bottom says "D-9   57   41  M-155 and a small anchor with "H" on it.  

 The other bottle has the same warning about sale and re-use but below that it says "BIELZOFF" and on the back side it just says "One Pint"  I cant make out the embossed numbers on the bottom.

 Thanks

 Oh and are they worth anything at all, even though the one has a broken neck?


----------



## Prophet (Feb 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure that they are both whiskey flasks. No idea as to their worth.


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 19, 2008)

the first one is an Old Quaker whiskey,( i think its whiskey). i had 1 but then it broke and i have another one in my basement. i think its from the 1940s- 1950s, but maybe i just dreamed that[>:].


 nice bottles though!

 anna


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (Feb 19, 2008)

It's ok. I didnt think they were worth anything but it doesnt hurt to ask, right? Anyway, thanks everybody for responding.


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 21, 2008)

anna: am proud of you! you pretty much naild that one......sunra


----------

